# HDMI Cable



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Morning folks,

One for the home AV experts here. Anyone recommend a decent HDMI cable to hook my my PS3 to my TV?

The current one i have is a cheap £1 jobie from Amazon. The last few months, the picture and sound would cut out intermittently for a few seconds and then back on. Ive read a few people who bought the same cable are having the same issues.

Just doing a bit of research and this cable from thatcable.com seems to get good reviews:

http://www.thatcable.com/product/HDMI-Male-to-Male-Cable-Type-A-%28Standard%29-Version-1-3BHDMI-1.3b

Anyone else recommend a cable they use? (looking around the £5 mark)

Thanks

Rich


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've used the "monster" range for a few years now, moved from their scart leads to their HDMIs... not the cheapest, not sure if they are even the 'best' but I've never had any issues... and a big thick lead is good...eh!?!? :lol: :wall:

At the moment I have the Monster Cable HDMI 1000HD Ultra-High Speed MC 1000HD-2M in my set up...

:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2M-HDMI-v...ion_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item27bff435d9

this, use babz media loads and compared to the likes of a £200 monster cable. My eyes cant tell the difference


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> I've used the "monster" range for a few years now, moved from their scart leads to their HDMIs... not the cheapest, not sure if they are even the 'best' but I've never had any issues... and a big thick lead is good...eh!?!? :lol: :wall:
> 
> At the moment I have the Monster Cable HDMI 1000HD Ultra-High Speed MC 1000HD-2M in my set up...
> 
> :thumb:


monster have a great range of products and i sold them for years. Use them still today and cant fault them but the prices are crazy.

I think as long as its gold plated and v1.4 its kind of futureproof. Just my 2p


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Ive never spent more than £10 on a hdmi cable and never had any problems.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Pound land hdmi cable for me


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

have a quick look on the avforum and see whats rated on there. When you have done that, report back and tell us, I need one
Monster cables are like Maxi Muscle fitness supplements, waaaaay over priced:thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Having done the whole expensive vs cheap research and comparison I decided on these. Very simple rule of thumb, the longer your cable needs to be the better quality you need to buy.

These do the job very well and are reasonably priced, not overly expensive and not ultra cheapo either. The reviews are nigh on all excellent.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Audio Quest Pearl got 4 they are great and work with 3d and great clarity and stable , also cable man has good ones look at what hifi winners


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

+1 on the monster cables !


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Just had a quick scan on avforums and what applies to hdmi cables is they either work or they dont, thats it. No difference between £10 or £100 hdmi cables so why spend out. A hdmi cable can not improve the signal it carries in any way, it either works properly or not:thumb:
Belkin and Mark Grant are manufacturers I have used in the past and these still get good mentions now.
Some mention of some applications need a high speed lead.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RedUntilDead said:


> Just had a quick scan on avforums and what applies to hdmi cables is they either work or they dont, thats it. No difference between £10 or £100 hdmi cables so why spend out. A hdmi cable can not improve the signal it carries in any way, it either works properly or not:thumb:
> Belkin and Mark Grant are manufacturers I have used in the past and these still get good mentions now.
> Some mention of some applications need a high speed lead.


Well that is not correct as many don't support 3d and other hi speed Ethernet use that is important with av gear to many I had a cheap amazon one the got better one £20 and the clarity was far better so was sound you don't need to spend a fortune though. I have monster one 10m for connection to imac.
Some cheaper cables are not great to flex in tight corners


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok Degs, this one is for you:thumb:http://www.futureshop.co.uk/audioqu...p-5290.html?osCsid=08dj7l78gmj6v2dl14upj14iq4
:doublesho

read the bull in the explanation too:doublesho
And BOOM!
http://www.avforums.com/tv/index.php?videoid=80

quote," its not about about better quality picture, people are missing the point. Its, will you get a picture. The difference is in the quality of cable. Part of this is the no loss of 5v in the cable. A drop to less than 4.7v and you get problems.

PS I dont know anything about what I am posting, just interested for my own purchase. Hope posting the links is okay?


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

RedUntilDead is right. HDMI is a digital signal. Therefor it's on or off.
However, as Derekh929 has mentioned, there are differing versions offering different features.

The only difference in prices will come in to play on the quality of the materials used, not the quality of the signal (picture/audio).

To cut it short. Buy whatever Gold plated HDMI 1.4b cable you fancy. 
1.4b is the latest spec which will cover you for everything you will need for the time being (1080p 3D for example).


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

With HDMI cables you should look for a certified cable (look for the HDMI.org logo) and that means it will be listed as standard or high speed only as these are the only two tests under the industry-approved certification scheme.

HDMI version numbers only apply to the chipsets in the actual product and have nothing to do with cables. If you are only needing a short length then a certified standard cable will be fine for all uses (including 3D, 4k etc) although for a guarantee of bandwidth performance you should go for hi speed (which means tested to 10.2Gb/s bandwidth).

Don't worry about whether the cable supports Ethernet, no manufacturers to date have used this feature of the cable, so you still need to rely on a cat5e/Cat6 cable or wireless for Ethernet to your device.

Ignore any reviews that talk about an expensive HDMI cable making blacks blacker or giving more saturated colours, that is simply BS! The cable is carrying an encrypted digital signal, so unless the cable can decrypt the signal after it leaves the source and then adjust/enhance (or add your favourite snake oil adjective here ) before re-encrypting the signal before it arrives at the display then it cannot possibly have any effect on the PQ or AQ :thumb:

For your PS3 you will find that all certified cables will work just fine, and you will not need to pay over the odds unless you particularly want to have a branded cable to install.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

It’s nothing to do with how much you spend on a cable - it’s all down to the amount of preparation you do.

Nadgers. Wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Agree with certified cable. And the point about the cable must b of certain quality so not to degrade the signal ie voltage over distance. Longer the cable = more resistance = more Loss 

Also how much have you spent on your system? My hifi around £5000 and spent on region of £300-400 on cabling (alot of cabling) 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chp (Jul 22, 2011)

There is an awful lot of nonsense written about the need for expensive cables in digital setups - usually either by people with a vested interest (those making and selling the expensive cables), or people who need to try to justify having unnecessarily spent a small fortune on cabling.

A digital signal doesn't "degrade" in the way that an analogue signal may. A digital signal either makes it from one end of a cable to the other, or it doesn't. If a digital signal is successfully received through an HDMI cable then it will produce identical picture quality at the far end, whether it has just come through a £5 cable or a £500 one.



DrDax said:


> Also how much have you spent on your system? My hifi around £5000 and spent on region of £300-400 on cabling (alot of cabling)


That was for a hifi system using analogue signalling. There would be absolutely no need to spend anything like that amount on digital interlink cables for a comparably priced digital AV setup.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

As others have already said just buy a cheap cable, no need to spend mega amounts on them.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

I currently use Polaroid cables on my 3d plasma and they seem fine to me. Get 3m ones from asda usually about £10.


----------

